# Lymphoma



## smindenbergs

Miles Davis has just been diagnosed with lymphoma. I am looking for litter mates to be a possible bone marrow donor. He was born on 10/6/04. The breeder is Flaming Geyser Havanese in Enumclaw, Washington. If you have one of his litter mates and you are willing to get your pup tested to see if he could be a bone marrow donor, please let me know.

Susan Mindenbergs
[email protected]


----------



## smindenbergs

*Miles Davis*

I am sorry to hear that your dog has cancer, I wish you the best of luck in finding him a donor.


----------



## krandall

Can't you contact his breeder and ask them to relay the request to owners of his full sibs?


----------



## smindenbergs

The breeder doesn't have files going that far back. She has been really helpful though and offered to have one of MD's relatives that she owns tested.


----------



## Kathie

So sorry to hear this. I hope that a donor can be found.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

Praying you can find a donor. Please keep us posted.

BIG hugs,
Sun, 22 Jul 2012 20:04:08 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I am very sorry to hear this, please cross post on as many sites as you can because, 1/2 sibs can be possible donners. My sister had a bone marrow transplant in the mid 80's our dad is an identical twin, I was tested as was my uncles three children, one male cousin and me were both great matches, the other two were not. Children of identical twins are biologically half sibs. I hope Miles Davis finds a donor and recovers.


----------



## Suzi

smindenbergs said:


> Miles Davis has just been diagnosed with lymphoma. I am looking for litter mates to be a possible bone marrow donor. He was born on 10/6/04. The breeder is Flaming Geyser Havanese in Enumclaw, Washington. If you have one of his litter mates and you are willing to get your pup tested to see if he could be a bone marrow donor, please let me know.
> 
> Susan Mindenbergs
> [email protected]


 Maybe if you gave more information like his AKC number it lists the litter mates I think.


----------



## Izzy-bella

Hopefully you will find someone soon. Know it is hard but keep the faith...prayers and good vibes sent to you.


----------



## smindenbergs

The breeder can't use her dog for a potential donor, so we only have one of Miles Davis' nephews to test--it is my daughter's Havanese.

If anyone knows the whereabout s of Alderon's I'm All Tyed Up ("Tye"), the breeder thinks that might be Miles Davis' father. He's not likely a good donor, but the bone marrow vet wants blood samples from both parents. His offspring might be possible donors.

Also, if anyone has any relatives of Alderon's Daynee Delaynee "Laynee"--that's Miles Davis' mom--it would be great if you got in touch with me about being a potential donor. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words of support. Miles Davis is such a great dog--we love him dearly.


----------



## smindenbergs

If you have any information about possible donors for Miles Davis, you can contact me at [email protected].


----------



## StarrLhasa

*Some Pedigree Information and Websites*



smindenbergs said:


> The breeder can't use her dog for a potential donor, so we only have one of Miles Davis' nephews to test--it is my daughter's Havanese.
> 
> If anyone knows the whereabout s of *Alderon's I'm All Tyed Up ("Tye"*), the breeder thinks that might be Miles Davis' father. He's not likely a good donor, but the bone marrow vet wants blood samples from both parents. His offspring might be possible donors.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any relatives of Alderon's Daynee Delaynee "Laynee"--that's Miles Davis' mom--it would be great if you got in touch with me about being a potential donor.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your kind words of support. Miles Davis is such a great dog--we love him dearly.


Susan:

I found a record of this dog with a different spelling in the Havanese Gallery: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=26121 Unfortunately the pedigree information is missing.

CH Alderons I'm All Tied Up is the father of CH. Flaming Geysers Gabriel - "Gabe" He is owned by Denise Bernt. Her e-mail is [email protected] and website is www.dreamlandfarm.com, and I found a phone number: (503) 472-1382

I also found a website with the original spelling of "Tyed" on the home page: http://southernbreezehavanese.com/champion_havanese_dogs.html and Cathy has some pedigree information as well as some of his offspring. Ty's parents are SIRE: CH. LOS PERRITOS MAKE IT HAPPEN " HAPPY" and DAM: CAROUSEL SUNSET CIARA " CIARA"

Contact information for Southern Breeze Havanese is Cathy Lollar 662-263-8047 [email protected]

I hope this may be of some help for your dear Miles Davis.


----------



## RickR

Susan I sent you a private message. Paula


----------



## smindenbergs

A wise friend of mine has been doing research and she has now located the correct names of Miles Davis' parents--the names I posted before are incorrect. The dam is True Dezine of LP Lynn Troy and the sire is Alderon's See Me Score. Birth date is 10/6/04. If you have a pup from one or both of these parents or know someone who does and are willing to consider having your pup tested for a possible bone marrow transplant donor, please let me know.

Susan Mindenbergs, [email protected]


----------



## amrabbitry

I'm sorry to hear this, I pray you find a donor.


----------



## StarrLhasa

According to Havanese Gallery, this pair an offspring named Sir Echo who is owned by Sandra Patterson of Desert Flower Havanese. That website seems to be down, but there's a photo of Sandra Patterson on Flaming Geyser's website along with a link to her kennel's website.

I would go back to the owner of Flaming Geyser for Sandra's telephone number.


----------



## smindenbergs

Thank you so much Starr. I will check that out. I have contacted AKC, but no replies yet.

This is sort of tough day. Miles Davis is moving a little slow after his most recent chemo treatment.

Susan Mindenbergs
[email protected]


----------



## mamacjt

I'm seriously surprised that your breeder doesn't have records going back further than 2004. I used to breed Bichon Frise and I still have all my records from 1982 onwards until our last litter in 1991. I hope you can find a donor for that little guy!! Best of luck!


----------



## smindenbergs

Miles Davis is still looking for a bone marrow transplant donor. If you have a Havanese from Flaming Geyser Havanese, Alderon, Grandview, or Desert Sun kennels and are willing to have your pup tested for a possible donor, please let me know.

Susan Mindenbergs
[email protected]
206-310-0616


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Susan:

I am sorry to read that you have not had any luck so far in finding a close enough relative of Miles Davis'. I just posted on my Facebook page as well as seven Facebook groups (6 of which are Havanese groups). I did not publish your personal information (name, email, phone) but asked for a private message and I will put any respondents in touch with you.

I also updated Suzi's post in the Cascade Havanese Club's yahoo group.

Wishing you and Miles Davis the best.


----------



## smindenbergs

*Miles Davis*

Starr,

Thanks so much for all your help and for thinking about Miles Davis. It is still hard to believe he is sick--even though he's getting chemo every Friday.

Feel free to publish my name and email address on any site you think might be productive. We're still hopeful we can find a donor and casting a wide net can't hurt.

Susan Mindenbergs
[email protected]


----------



## Pixiesmom

I do hope you find a suitable donor very soon for your poor little sweetheart.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Susan:

I left you a voice mail a little while ago regarding a Facebook reply. I am crossing my fingers and toes that her Flaming Geyser/Grandview dog is closely related to Miles Davis.

Also, I would like to suggest you consider joining the Cascade Havanese Club's yahoo group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/chc/ The members of this group (It's free.) are breeders and owners of Havanese in Washington and Oregon.

I have posted there - and so has Suzi from this Forum (Thank you, Suzi, for starting the post about Miles Davis!!!), and there have been several posts from caring people.

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## smindenbergs

Starr,

I am in a meeting all day, but I would like to speak with you. I called Beverly and she's going to have Cooper tested to be a possible donor. 

I don't have an active Facebook account. Thanks again for all your wonderful help.

Susan


----------



## Pipersmom

Susan, I am hoping Miles Davis finds the right match. He is lucky to have a family like yours to love him and work so hard to help him.

Starr, you are a truly special person.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Julie, 

That is very kind of you to say. I really admire what Susan is trying to do for Miles Davis. I am a multiple cancer survivor, and reading about Miles Davis having to deal with chemo and and a bone marrow transplant makes me want to help him get better so he can run like hell again and enjoy life with Susan.


----------



## BeverlyA

I will be having Coopers blood drawn tomorrow morning at 8AM and shipped overnight to WA.

I can't say for sure, but if I remember correctly members of the Forum that might have possible dogs that could be donors are Laurasch, MyLittleStogie and maybe JeanMarie?

Beverly Ashley


----------



## misstray

I'm keeping Miles Davis in my thoughts and hoping he finds a match.


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay Beverly and Cooper! :whoo:

That's a beautiful thing to do and I hope you can help Miles Davis.


----------



## Kathie

Oh, I do hope Cooper will be a match! Thanks to all of you who have been working tirelessly to try to make it possible for Miles Davis to get his transplant.

Hang in there, Miles Davis! Abby, McGee, and me are all rooting for you!


----------



## RickR

We are thinking of you Miles Davis and hoping you find a match soon. 
Paula and Rick


----------



## StarrLhasa

*Thank you, Beverly!!*



BeverlyA said:


> I will be having Coopers blood drawn tomorrow morning at 8AM and shipped overnight to WA.
> 
> I can't say for sure, but if I remember correctly members of the Forum that might have possible dogs that could be donors are Laurasch, MyLittleStogie and maybe JeanMarie?
> 
> Beverly Ashley


Hi, Beverly:

Thank you for having Cooper tested and letting everyone know about it. That is so generous of you - and Cooper. I know my two are never too pleased about having blood drawn. 

Regarding the other dogs who may possibly be matches, some of the members have not been on this Forum lately. If they still have the same e-mail addresses, a private message may find them.

Another avenue may be the "other" Forum. Do you know if they post there and. if so, what their member names are?


----------



## MyLittleStogie

I'm still around, just more of a lurker than a poster!

So sorry to hear about Miles Davis. Both Beverly and Starr have sent me messages letting me know. Stogie is from MyLad in Langley, BC. 

As I let Starr and Beverly know, unfortunately Stogie is going through some troubles as well, as we're in the throws of looking into potential liver problems as his bile acid test came back high. 

Sorry Stogie can't help right now, but I sincerely hope you find a matching donor as it's absolutely no fun to have a sick pup  

Sending good vibes and wishing Miles Davis finds renewed health and happiness soon!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BeverlyA

I did send an email to Laura, but I have no way of knowing if it the address is still good or not. I was just hoping that if she was still in WA and right there in the area, it would be so much more convenient. 
I did talk to Kathy Ambler last night, a good breeder that used to live in the area and she gave me some good ideas too. One I think Starr had already mentioned, using the Cascade Havanese club.
Tonight I will see if I can find her on Havanese Talk.
Thanks everyone! Until you lose a dog to an awful disease like this, it's hard to imagine how sad it is.
Beverly


----------



## StarrLhasa

Sarah:

I am so sorry that you and your little Stogie (love that name) are also going through medical problems. I remember seeing some discussions here on the Forum about high bile acid numbers and the how their dogs were handled through some food changes and medication. 

Sending good health karma Stogie's way.


----------



## StarrLhasa

BeverlyA said:


> I did send an email to Laura, but I have no way of knowing if it the address is still good or not. I was just hoping that if she was still in WA and right there in the area, it would be so much more convenient.
> I did talk to Kathy Ambler last night, a good breeder that used to live in the area and she gave me some good ideas too. One I think Starr had already mentioned, using the Cascade Havanese club.
> Tonight I will see if I can find her on Havanese Talk.
> Thanks everyone! Until you lose a dog to an awful disease like this, it's hard to imagine how sad it is.
> Beverly


Thank you again, Beverly, for everything you are doing.


----------



## smindenbergs

Sarah,

Thanks for thinking about Miles Davis, especially when you're dealing with Stogie's health problems. It sounds as though things might be getting better for him--our thoughts are with you both.

Susan Mindenbergs
[email protected]
206-310-0616


----------



## StarrLhasa

*Still Looking for a Donor for Miles Davis*

Susan is still looking for a donor for Miles Davis. His Oncologist has said that Miles Davis is a "poster boy" for a bone marrow transplant.

He is on a break from chemo but may have to endure more chemo if the right match is not found for him.

Unfortunately, Beverly's Cooper is not a match. Both Beverly and Susan were so disappointed.

Susan Baxter has offered to have her dogs tested as they have many of the same ancestors in their lines as Miles Davis. Thank you Susan! That is more than generous.

Renee Jarboe suggested I post Mile Davis' pedigree on my Facebook post about Miles Davis - which seems to have gone viral in the Havanese community - and the visual containing 5 generations of notable names has really helped. Thank you, Renee.

For those of you on Facebook, I can be found at https://www.facebook.com/starrlhasa. If we are not already Facebook friends, please feel free to send me a friend request if you want to participate more fully in this search. I cannot send any friend requests for a month because Facebook is punishing me for reaching out to people. :frusty:

While it says Pedigree of Flaming Geyser Sir Echo, he and Miles Davis are full siblings, so it is also Miles Davis'.

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=22478

The Oncologist, Dr. Edmund Sullivan of Bellingham, Wa, is now looking into the possibility of using DNA tests to find a match rather than just using a pedigree. As soon as I find out more information about this, i will pass it on.

The sweet boy in this photo is Susan Mindenbergs' Miles Davis.


----------



## Pixiesmom

We hope you find a match soon sweet brave boy.


----------



## mckennasedona

I am taking my girls in at 9 AM tomorrow for their blood draws. The package will be sent via FedEx as soon as it is properly packaged and droppped off. It will be in Washington on Wednesday. I have no idea how long it takes to get match results.

I am praying for Miles Davis and Susan. I can't imagine how difficult it is to try to find a match, to stay focused. Thank you Beverly and Star for sharing Miles' story. I do believe in miracles so hopefully Miles Davis will get one!


----------



## krandall

I wish I could help, but I don't think Kodi is very closely related at all.


----------



## angiern2004

Amrileb7,

All it takes to find out is a special blood draw that gets overnighted to a certain lab. Hope someone can chime in soon to let you know exact details.


----------



## StarrLhasa

amrileb7 said:


> My two cuban dogs have the following dogs in their pedigrees too(Puppy,Bella,Sissi,Espuma de la Giraldilla and Bimbo de la Giraldilla a full sibling of Bombon de la Giraldilla).I don't know if that's close enough to make them suitable donors.
> Just let me know if that could be of any help.


I cannot answer any questions about how close a dog needs to be in a pedigree to be a good match. Dr. Sullivan is the one who can answer that question.

Please call his office to find out if he thinks it woul be helpful to submit a blood sample or a DNA report (if you have one) plus pedigree. The Telephone Number is (360) 734-0720

Website: http://bellinghamveterinary.com/

Address: Bellingham Veterinary
720 Virginia Street 
Bellingham, WA 98225

Office Hours:
Office Open: Monday - Friday, 7:00AM - 9:00PM
Technical support will be available Saturday, 9:00AM-3:00PM
Closed Sunday
Appointments Seen:
9:00AM-2:00PM Monday thru Friday

Thank you!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Thought I'd bump this up so more eyes can see it. Susan M. is still searching for relatives of her pup even though there have been some blood samples submitted and awaiting testing. You can see the pedigree on the Havanese Gallery. The sibling is listed in this thread. Flaming Geyser Sir Echo, I beleive. If you have a Hav that has relatives in common please contact Susan.
Just in case someone is hesitant, canine bone marrow transplant is not anything like human bone marrow transplant. At first, it is a simple blood draw overnighted to the oncologist. If there is a match, then the procedure is like human dialysis but under anesthesia to keep the dog still. There is NO entry into bone for marrow. They are extracting stem cells from blood instead and getting the marrow that way. If you have a healthy dog that has been through a spay or neuter or even a teeth cleaning, there isn't much more to this procedure so please don't let that stop you from considering your dog as a donor.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Susan is still waiting for the results of the latest set of blood tests submitted by some wonderful people. Keep your fingers and toes crossed, but please keep sending in good wishes. too.

If any of you have a connection with the breeders mentioned in earlier posts (I am not going to repeat all the information here as I don't want people falling asleep, Please use any influence you may have to help uncover the whereabouts of Miles Davis' close relatives. 

If the dogs are alive and well and their owners can be contacted, this would at least give their owners a chance to consider helping Miles Davis with this potentially life saving treatment. Thank you!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Bumping up...Any more news about possible donor? Not seeing any new information on FB either.


----------



## StarrLhasa

The news is not good news. Susan said last night that all the samples have been tested, and none has been a match.

We have not found one of his known brothers, Flaming Geyser's Sir Echo (have not found out his call name). His last known owner was Sandra Patterson, and her cousin, Lorraine Callis, told Susan that Sandra had passed away, and Sandra's widower gave away Sir Echo to an unknown (to Lorraine) person or family.
Mr. Patterson may have given away the dog in Washington state or, possibly, in the Yucca, AZ, area (where Desert Flower Havanese was located).


----------



## angiern2004

Does the dog have to be a relative to match? Admittedly, I don't know how the process works for dogs.


----------



## Suzi

Susan I was wondering if you got a hold of Denise she is very active in the Havanese world and is a very kind loving person who would try hard to help you. She may also know other contacts.
CH Alderons I'm All Tied Up is the father of CH. Flaming Geysers Gabriel - "Gabe" He is owned by Denise Bernt. Her e-mail is [email protected] and website is www.dreamlandfarm.com.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Suzi:

I don't think Susan has gotten hold of Denise Bernt. Thank you for the suggestion.

I also want to thank you publically for your brilliant idea to cross-post Susan's first post on HF to the Cascade Havanese Club's yahoo group. Awesome!! :whoo:


----------



## StarrLhasa

angiern2004 said:


> Does the dog have to be a relative to match? Admittedly, I don't know how the process works for dogs.


Angie,

A Geneticist is looking at the blood tests for certain markers that need to be in common with Miles Davis' markers. It is likelier that related dogs will have similar DNA, but it does not rule out unrelated dogs.

In fact, Dr. Sullivan is looking at DNA reports (required by the AKC for frequent breeders) along with pedigrees. Several breeders whose dogs have ancestors in common with Miles Davis' sent in their DNA reports and pedIgrees, and Dr. Sullivan asked them to send blood samples. Unfortunately, the Geneticist determined that they were not great matches.

Do you know your little guy's pedigree? I wish I knew my guys', but Buffy was a stray, and Buster was from a puppy mill via a shelter, and the shelter would not tell me the name of the breeder who dumped the dogs with the shelter. Sigh.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Suzi said:


> Susan I was wondering if you got a hold of Denise she is very active in the Havanese world and is a very kind loving person who would try hard to help you. She may also know other contacts.
> CH Alderons I'm All Tied Up is the father of CH. Flaming Geysers Gabriel - "Gabe" He is owned by Denise Bernt. Her e-mail is [email protected] and website is www.dreamlandfarm.com.


Thanks, Suzi! i just saw a post on the Cascade Havanese Club's yahoo group from Denise Berndt of Dream land that she is, indeed, in contact with Susan Mindenbergs.

I am hoping to find out that her Gabriel is being tested (and I really hope that he will be the match).


----------



## StarrLhasa

Is anyone in regular (or semi-regular) contact with Lynn Nieto of Los Perritos? I believe she was the breeder of Miles Davis' mother, True Dezine of LP Lynn Troy.

I know that she has several big losses recently, but the last time I checked Susan had not yet heard back from her.

Can anyone help put them in touch with each other? Thanks. :grouphug:


----------



## StarrLhasa

Not much to update, but I thought I should anyway. Miles Davis continues to receive chemo weekly. Much of his hair has fallen out, but he seems to feel good.

MD celebrated his 8th Birthday last Saturday and is waiting or a good match for a bone marrow transplant so he can have a normal life span.

The HRI dog from the same kennel was not a match, so the search continues.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

That's sad news, that there's still no match found. How much dogs have been tested up to this point? I just can't believe that there's no match to be found...there're so much Havaneses over there!!!

I live in Europe, so I don't know how to help. I will be happy to send my two dogs pedigree's to someone, so they can take a look if there's a chance that my dogs would be of any help. Can you give me an email address or something where to send the pedigrees?


----------



## Kathie

I'm so sorry to hear there is no match so far. MD has been on my mind and I was so sure one of the possible donors would pan out. This is so frustrating!


----------



## smindenbergs

An update on Miles Davis. We tested 6 dogs, but none of them matched. At this late date, it is unlikely we are going to find a match. There are a couple of siblings around, but one owner has an illness in the family and we can't find the other owner.

The good news is that Miles Davis is tolerating the chemotherapy well. He's about 1/2 way through and his stamina is good, he is eating and drinking well, and seems to be the happy guy he always has been. I did notice a couple of times he was a little grumpy with another dog and a little reticent when someone tried to pet him. My guess is that he senses my anxiety and also that he feels just a bit more vulnerable.

If anyone facing cancer with a pup wants to talk to me, I am happy to tell you everything I know about the treatment--at least to the extent I know. It wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined. My cell phone is 206-310-0616; [email protected]

Thanks for all your thoughtfulness and good wishes--it has really been helpful.

Susan Mindenbergs


----------



## Pipersmom

I think about Miles Davis all the time and am glad to hear he is tolerating the treatments well. I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## lfung5

I am sorry to hear you have not found a match yet. Glad he is doing ok with the treatment. He will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hang in there sweet boy. Hoping that your match will be found soon.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

:bump:

Any good news yet? I truly hope so. If not...I've done some research and these are the names of Miles Davis relatives I have found so far (if his parents are Alderons See Me Score x True Dezine Of LP Lynn Troy?!

Grandparents:

Alderons Shante
Los Perritos Make It Happen
Los Perros Plea Bargain
Savannah Lynn Troy

Brother:

Flaming Geyser's Sir Echo

Half-brothers/Half-sisters:

Flaming Geyser's I'm Darn Cute

Flaming Geyser's Little Black Dress
Flaming Geyser's Roxy
Flaming Geyser's Tiger Lilly
Grandview's Laffy Taffy
Grandviews Contessa
Grandview's Sierra Mist

Take a look at this website:
http://grandviewhava...com/furreal.php
Bailey 6 months
Dam: Grandviews Beyonce and Sire: Alderon's See Me Score
So he is the half-brother to Miles Davis too! Owner: Tracy Lowen.
http://www.facebook....y.lowen?fref=ts There's a picture of Bailey on her FB page
Maybe it's good idea to contact her, if it's not done yet?

Cousins:

Alderons Fantasia
Alderons Lc Lenaia
Alderons Love To Tango
Bumblebeeacres Charolette Rouge
Flaming Geyser's Calamity Jane
Flaming Geyser's Desert Lady
Flaming Geyser's Dream Come True
Flaming Geyser's Gabriel
Flaming Geyser's Juliet
Flaming Geyser's Just A Tease
Flaming Geyser's Just For Fun
Flaming Geyser's Miss Baylee
Flaming Geyser's Sweet Daisy Dieu
Los Perritos A Little Dab'll Doya
Mariel's Gotta Hava Mercedes (has Sebaceous Adenitis)
MistyTrails MiNina De Perlas
Night Train Play It Again Sam
Prairiwind's Picture Perfect
Prairiwind's Shelley's Lacey
Prairiwind's Sweet William
Shelley's Havana Queen of Hearts
Shelley's Holly Noel
Shelley's Rickie Ricardo

Uncles and aunts:

Alderons Dayntee Delaynee
Alderons I'm All Tyed Up
Alderons Kahlua & Cream
Alderons Leylani
Alderons Little Pistol
Alderons Macy's On Parade
Alderons Princess Cinderella
Alderons Shelley's Jamoacha
Alderons Shelley's Rocky
Alderons Starlight Shy
El Morro's Bella Bumblebee
Los Perritos Hot Tamale Lynn Troy


----------



## Pixiesmom

That is so wonderful of you to do this research! I was thinking about Miles Davis the other day. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Pixiesmom said:


> I was thinking about Miles Davis the other day. I hope he is doing well.


I hope they have found a match by now. Have not heard anything in a while. Miles Davis is almost daily in my mind.


----------

